# MOD got POZZED! (True Story!)



## bmw (Mar 21, 2012)

I led TheCaptn', Big Pimpin, withoutrulers, Saney and bigbenj  in a bathhouse pozzing of a twink steroid user (named SFW) who stumbled   onto our little group. SFW was about to get injected big time, but  didn???t  know it yet. His sweet virgin ass didn't have a chance. We  sucked and  licked and finger-fucked SFW into submission, and then  injected him with  6 poz loads. Let me tell you how it???s done.

   It all started a year ago as 3 of us Gift  Givers bemoaned our lack of  new meat. TheCaptn', Big Pimpin and I  watched the young colts on the dance floor and tried to  pick out the  guys who hadn't barebacked yet but were ready for it.  A  couple of us  would approach them and make a date to meat them later at  the baths.  Few  asked our status, and we told those who did there???d be some Poz guys   around, so be sure to look for us.  We never said we were Neg.  They   just assumed.  We???d approach 5 or 6 guys in a  night, and usually 2 or 3 showed up.  So  far we have a perfect record.   Not one has ever escaped Poz injection. Things  didn't work out so well that night though.  We wound up with 6 guys,  TheCaptn', Big Pimpin, withoutrulers, Saney, bigbenj and me, all Poz. 

  We left the door to our room open to draw in  passers-by.  And this jacked 'n tanned (for a twink) stud named SFW, who  just happened to be at the baths that night,  paused outside our door  to watch.  I invited him in. At first I  figured SFW was Poz cause he had this cross tattooed on his  bicep that  we mistook for a ???PLUS (+).??? SFW turned out to be a fairly  apt sucker  and a decent top, but got kind of skittish when we tried to  mount him. 

  While SFW was off at the can I suggested that  maybe he was Neg.   When he  returned, I casually turned the  conversation to his status, and he  confirmed my suspicion. 

  Within seconds, TheCaptn', Big Pimpin, withoutrulers, Saney, bigbenj and I  had SFW surrounded and teased and tousled him.  Six  lips, 6 tongues,  60 fingers went to work him over.  No man could resist  what we did to  SFW.  He got to thinking with his dick and not his head.   He didn???t  even consider leaving or telling us to ease off, he was  enjoying it so  much. TheCaptn' and bigbenj knelt on either  side of him, holding him up. Big Pimpin worked his  tits while  withoutrulers kissed him, and Saney sucked his dick. I had his hips   hoisted up to my face with his sweet thighs slung over my shoulders.  I   lubed his hole with my spit as I alternately rimmed and finger-fucked   him. He started moaning, and I coaxed him for permission. 

  ???Like That???? 
 
???You Are One Hot Stud, You Know.??? 
 
???Like My Fingers in Your Hole???? 
 
???Feel Good? 
 
???I???d Like to Put My Dick In There.??? 
 
We probed and licked and sucked SFW into acquiescence. SFW got to the point where he couldn???t take it any more. Saney and withoutrulers cradled SFW, while TheCaptn', Big Pimpin and bigbenj  continued to kiss,  nuzzle, and lick him  to death.  I hooked SFW's  legs around my waist and  rode into him with a long deep thrust. 

  I???ve done some kickboxing and have fairly powerful  legs and a muscled  ass.  So I can get real forceful if I want.    Resistance is not an  option. I was so hot I  came pretty quickly.  I looked SFW in the eye so he???d  remember the  exact moment he???d taken his first poz load.  I bent forward  and kissed  him and whispered I was cumming. SFW knew he shouldn???t be doing this, cause he averted his gaze and closed his eyes as I shot my poz seed into him. 

  Once SFW had my load in him, he took TheCaptn', Big Pimpin, withoutrulers, Saney and bigbenj's loads a lot easier.  With TheCaptn', SFW didn???t turn his head, and when Big Pimpin, withoutrulers, Saney and bigbenj seeded him, SFW maintained eye contact with his fuckers. I  joined the others in keeping SFW aroused as each of my buddies shot  their  virus into him. Big Pimpin and withoutrulers pulled out with  traces of pink  on their poles, which they pointed out to us. With Saney  and bigbenj, the pink had  turned to brown and red.  It was really  quite a game.  Like hunting  season. After we all had our crack at SFW, I buried my tongue deep in his nuts and coaxed his eruption down my throat. 

  Off he went to the showers one satisfied, sore, and pozzed twink fuck.  Mission accomplished.


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow...


----------



## cube789 (Mar 21, 2012)

holly fucking shit .



I have the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 21, 2012)

what the hell is this!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 21, 2012)

Ladies and Gentleman.......The King of Pozz


----------



## bmw (Mar 21, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> holly fucking shit .
> 
> 
> 
> I have the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## cube789 (Mar 21, 2012)

^^lol


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 21, 2012)

It moved


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2012)

I kinda enjoyed that.. Only because I secretly had a HUGE CRUSH on SFW for many years now.. I'd fuck him even if I got Pozzed in the process


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 23, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Ladies and Gentleman.......The King of Pozz



Fuck. Yeah! Blergs is next up for a good pozzing!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 23, 2012)

Did Withoutrulers give him a plop……..


----------



## bmw (Mar 23, 2012)

you a bug chaser azza??  Looking for the Gift?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2012)

Azza's sweet little chocolate drop would take a pounding


----------

